# Microlink ADSL Modem Router + HBCI



## Bernhard_Eppinger (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem und hoffe auf Hilfe:

ich habe auf DSL umgestellt und mir einen Devolo Microlink ADSL Modem Router gekauft. Einrichtung war soweit kein Problem, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit.

Ich nutze HBCI - Banking mit Quicken 2000. Wenn ich Auszüge abholen will, sagt mir das Programm, daß "kein Netzwerk" zur Verfügung stünde.
Verbindungen mit IE von diesem Rechner aus sind aber problemlos.

Mit einem Rechner  mt Fritz! DSL - Karte und Jana-Server anstelle des Microlink habe ich das zum laufen bekommen. Hier habe ich jetzt ein paar Einstellungsprobleme.

Was muß ich einstellen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Freundliche Grüße
Bernhard


----------



## Sinac (24. Februar 2004)

Sind auf dem Router die richtigen Ports für dein Programm freigegeben?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Bernhard_Eppinger (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Sinac,

ja, die sind freigegeben. Ich hab das Problem aber vor ein paar Minuten gefunden:

Im Quicken sind noch (etwas versteckt) eventuelle Proxy-Angaben zu machen, allerdings unter einem Menuepunkt, wo ich nicht vermutet hätte, daß es damit etwas zu tun hätte, daher hab´ich da zunächst auch gar nicht 'reingeschaut).

Da ich für meine bisherige Konfiguration die Proxy-Angaben brauchte, war da was eingetragen - für die jetzige Konstellation natürlich etwas falsches.

Einträge gelöscht - alles läuft!

Ich hatte mehr ein Problem mit dem Router vermutet (eben auch mit den Ports, genauer mit dem Port 3000). Drum hab´ ich das auch in dieses Forum gestellt. War aber wohl falsch, weil OT.

Danke trotzdem vielmals für Deine Hilfe!

Freundliche Grüße
Bernhard


----------

